# WOW with a small bore bolt gun.



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 1, 2012)

This dude shoots faster than some people could shoot “accurately” with a semi auto. I would be willing to bet he is 10’s and X’s even at that speed… Very nicely done!


----------



## pardus (May 1, 2012)

That is very cool shooting. Have a look at the brass, that isn't small bore either!


Here is a Lee Enfield doing the same...


----------



## Salt USMC (May 1, 2012)

Awesome shooting!  Is that first guy shooting with his ring finger or something?


----------



## x SF med (May 1, 2012)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Awesome shooting! Is that first guy shooting with his ring finger or something?


 
Ring or middle finger - it's a technique the Brits perfected with the Enfield MkI...  it allowed the "mad minute"  ... IIRC the record for firing the Lee-Enfield mkI was 38 rds/minute - all on target.


----------



## pardus (May 2, 2012)

Mad Minute. 


> Minimum of 15 rds onto a 12" round target at 300 yd within one minute using a bolt-action rifle (usually a Lee-Enfield or Lee-Metford rifle). It was not uncommon during the First World War for riflemen to greatly exceed this score. Many riflemen could average 30+ shots, while the record, set in 1914 by Sergeant Instructor Alfred Snoxall was 38 hits.


 
The video I posted was the annual official mad minute competition, the guy shooting was the winner.


----------



## JBS (May 2, 2012)

This makes me want to get my .303 out to the range.


----------



## CDG (May 4, 2012)

x SF med said:


> Ring or middle finger - it's a technique the Brits perfected with the Enfield MkI... it allowed the "mad minute" ... IIRC the record for firing the Lee-Enfield mkI was 38 rds/minute - all on target.


 
They did an episode of Top Shot where one of the Elimination Challenges was the "Mad Minute".  Pretty cool to watch.


----------

